# Treatment delayed.... due to staff shortages



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Hi there,
I am feeling so fed up because i've just been told that I can't start my second course of Clomid until atleast the end of July as there are staff shortages at the hospital I attend. Can't pay to go private as the nurse I would be seeing also works in the same dept that are 'short staffed'. Asked if I could transfer to another clinic in the city which is in the same trust but told that I would have to go back to my GP for a referral, see another consultant and wait for an appointment. Ahhhh.........

Catherine x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Catherine - I just noticed your post and just wanted to say that i'm sorry that you are having to wait for your treatment to start.  I know how frustrating it is when that happens. (My dp backed out of our tx at the last minute in march).

All I can say is to use the time to enjoy the sunshine ! eat well and take care of yourself so when you resume your treatment, you are giving yourself the best possible chance of success.

I wish you all the best for your future tx

Love
Jennifer xx xx

ps - don't forget your folic acid


----------



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Hi Jennifer, 
Many thanks for replying to my message and for the good advice. I've managed to calm down since I posted it and am determined to stay positive - you were so right to say that I should use this time to take care of myself and I am going to do my best!

Take care and thanks again

Catherine


----------



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Just a little update on my situation....... Well, i've spoken to the hospital again and they have told me to get in touch on cd35 if nothing has happened. They'll then give me a scan and test and if I get a BFN then they'll prescribe Provera to bring on my AF. Asked them lots of times " What if there are still staff shortages ?" but told that everything should be okay. Fingers crossed !

Catherine x


----------

